# K.u.K Marine, the enclosed navy.



## CharlesBronson (Apr 26, 2016)

Badly positioned in the extreme of the Adriatic the _Kaiserliche und Königsliche _(Imperial and royal) marine was, or at least should be, an interesting unit who had to deal with 9 languages and almost 11 nationalities.

Here some overview of ships in the Pola harbour, todays Croatia.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 26, 2016)

Very cool, thanks!


----------

